# Do I really need to measure



## paradid (Jul 25, 2012)

As it seems the more I read and read that you can't have enough bass trapping and say cover first reflections and perhaps back wall.
Why would we need measurements if all your corners are full of bass traps and you have first reflections covered
and traps or diffusion on the back wall or both.
It seems to me if those are covered then were 98% covered so to speak,especially if those areas are to be the basics of treating a room or necessary.
Obviously I haven't tried REW yet.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Measuring a room is helpful to set up speaker, sub, and seating positions, to identify if you're having boundary issues from the side walls which would dictate thicker treatments there, if the decay time is right or if more bottom end control is needed, etc.

Bryan


----------



## paradid (Jul 25, 2012)

Thanks Bryan,I'd better go get a lap top then(as I do have the ext SC and mic).


----------

